

NASA's Kepler Mission Discovers Two Planets Transiting the Same Star  - turnersauce
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/news/releases/2010/10-73AR.html

======
turnersauce
Follow-up to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628639>

~~~
ugh
Relevant comment: “Please keep in mind that NASA's idea of an 'intriguing
planetary system' is probably very different than the general public's.”
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628763>)

